# digital oder nicht



## daigoro (2. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute 
hi ich möchte so langsam mal in die fotographie einsteigen... weiss aber nicht ob ich mir nun eine gute digicam anschaffen soll oder nicht digital...

ich hab mir als erstes gedacht dass eine digicam praktischer wäre so geht zumindest kein geld für die filme drauf und ich kann meine bilder sofort anschauen ggf. bearbeiten mit PS7.


was meinte ihr dazu und könnt ihr mir eine kamera empfehlen ?!
oder zumindest anstöße in die entsprechende richtungen geben =)

thx
daigoro


----------



## Vitalis (2. Juni 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials65749.html

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials20872.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials26197.html


----------



## Alex_klein (29. Juli 2003)

*Casio Exilim Ex-Z3*

Also vielleicht hilfts ja: ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der EX-Z3 + habe über http://www.guenstiger.de die Kamera mit 128 mb Speicherkarte + Ledertasche für um die 430,- Euro bekommen. Fakt ist: die ist so leicht + klein, dass ich sie wirklich mit nehmen, sogar in ne Disco + das war das was mich interessiert hat. Alles andere war uninteressant. 

Da ich über nen Farbdrucker ausgedruckte Fotos nicht so toll finde, würde ich gewünschte Fotos zum Entwickeln schicken per Mail, ist vielleicht dann im Endeffekt ein bißchen teurer, aber dafür habe ich auch den ganzen Mist nicht mit entwickelt. Und das habe ich gemerkt: Du fotografierst viel viel mehr + öfter + hemmungsloser, weil Du kannst jeden Müll auch wieder vernichten. 

Auch wenn manche Testberichte nicht so begeistert sind, mir gefällt sie gut, die Qualität der Fotos ist ein Traum + die Abmessungen sind besser als die der Canon Power Shot.


----------



## Gi.Joe (31. Juli 2003)

> die Qualität der Fotos ist ein Traum.




Bitte keine falschen Hoffnungen.


----------



## WildCherry (11. August 2003)

Hi Du 

nach der Art deiner Schreibe zu urteilen, wirst du sicher nicht als Profi-Fotograf "einsteigen". An deiner Stelle würde ich mir IMHO eine normalteure Konsumer-Digicam zulegen. Ansonsten riskierst du deinen wilden Fotomachdrang durch die laufenden Betriebskosten (= Entwicklung usw) auszubremsen und irgendwann landet die Kamera in der Ecke. Die Bildqualität der neuen Generationen ist mittlerweile ja exzellent und das "gute Auge" kriegst du durch viel Üben. Mit Digicams kannst du "seriös" fotografieren, und hast ebenso einen hohen Funfaktor.

Viel Spass,
Cherry


----------

